# I nearly died today



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i was at a wedding and i was trying to chew the roast beef. it lodged right in my airway. well first instinct is to try and wash it down. so i filled my mouth with water. bad move. now not wanting to gross everyone out while they were eating i ran to the washroom. bad move...........everyone was in eating and i was now alone, choking on both the water and the roast. I had 2 breaths then my next try there was no air left to cough I couldnt breath in or out now...............i bent as far forward as I could and luckily it dislodged. it was pretty scary. later when i told my daughter she freaked. She said so you would rather have maybe died that be embarrassed and ask for help........I thought ya pretty dumb all right. Then i remembered i havent updated my beneficiary on my life insurance from estate to her now that she is an adult or have a real will, just a hand signed one. Silly me.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Choking is a scary business, one time when i was about 16 maybe lil older , my mom was leaving and i was in the fridge as she was taking off, i took a drink of my coke with ice cubes and i used to catch the cubes with my teeth and PATOOWY back in the cup or in the sink whatever but this time instead of spitting it back where it was supposed to go in ended up sucking it in and it went right down the old pipe ... by this time my mom was leaving and im "f'd" so i ran out the door and down to the driveway and started banging on her hood, pointing at my throat .. needless to say she hopped out and gave me the whole Heimlich**<<spelling???>and a whole ice cube came rocketing out and i was okay , scared stupid bt okay.. now if that little performance would have taken place 5 min later or even 2 min later i would have been toasted oats in the driveway but it all worked out

it is a scary scary thing not breathing . if you dont have basic skills when it comes to #1 the hiemlich or the self heimlich you should take some courses with st john ambulance it seems like whne would i use this but , the answer is you would use it when your at a wedding hacking on some roast beef .

and a weird side note your instant re action to "flee" is totally normal it is instinctive for people to try and handle the sitch themselves and alot of people die alone because of this reason, next time buddy , stand up make a scene and let the roast beef rocket fly , who knows may be the "hey you remember that guy who launched roast beef in uncle teds drink" moment , you could have made that wedding lol

thankfully your all good, 
funny it takes damn near dying before you realize how fragile you are!!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The choker is a lady, not a guy:bigsmile:

Glad to hear everything worked out Kathie but really, next time, make a scene! I would:bigsmile: & do, all the time. Ask Irene


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you are OK, Kathy. It's funny how, as humans, we sometimes have the hardest time asking for help at such critical moments.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Scary stuff! Glad you're okay. 

I did something similar but with my asthma inhaler. I thought the cap was off but, well, it wasn't. The force of the spray shot the cap into my throat. I got it dislodged but by that time I was close to panic. 

No way I would go to the neighbours for help - it was 11pm and I wasn't dressed for visiting!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i choked on big old bite of my hot wing at earls and was smacking my head on the table pointing at my throat punching my dad and he gave the biggest slap on the back and it came right out, it was horrible i couldnt breathe and my throat was on fire!!!


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

I took a first aid course and they mentioned that a lot of people will
run to the bathroom when choking. Bad, bad idea !!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

choking on ice is probably the best thing you could ever choke on. Even the worst possible scenario is you passing out from lack of oxygen, the ice will melt from your body heat and if you have people helping you, you will be alright after some coughing.

On my 4th birthday I inhaled an ice cube and my whole family was there, my dad joked to pour some hot water down my throat and my nana grabbed me and took me in the kitchen and slapped my back until I coughed it up. I have heard that slapping someones back is a really bad idea as the item can become further lodged in there.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the support everyone. it was very scary. Odd thing is the other people at my table saw me put my hand over my mouth and run to the bathroom but no one thought to follow to see why. my daughter, being her mothers child was at the desert bar or i am sure she would have followed me or at least ask what was wrong.
the brides dad is a uber para medic person too.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Next time, at least make the hands-around-throat choking sign vigorously before running into the bathroom. Even if you have to slap the person next to you on the head to get the message across. Better to be considered rude than dead.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes it is covered extensively in First Aid courses that most choking individuals when eating feel embaressed so they run to the washroom (baaaad idea). A trained first aider would know to have followed you to make sure you were alright. Have you done a first aid course recently? You could have tried to administer a J-Thrust technique for when you are alone...(against a chair, running into a wall with your fist...)

I'm glad you got out of it okay!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Performing the HEIMLICH MANEUVER is the way to deal with chocking these days. 

I'm going to make sure that I take the cap off my inhaler from now on.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

when my child was born i went right away to take a child/baby cpr/choking course. i have had industrial first aid training years ago but i was just in panic mode.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, glad it all worked out for the good. Good to post, maybe some one will read it and learn not to go to the washroom in the same situation.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

When i was little my mom was baking and i was sitting on the counter playing with a straw and some how got the idea to try to suck up some of the flour with it.. well that was a very very bad idea! I went right up and formed a clump in my throat i then weezed till i went purple in the face as my mom tried the old pat on the back but some how it broke apart and i was able to cough most of it up.. definitely a very scary thing to experience! Glad to hear your ok!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Scary moment even if u r not the one choking. My daugther was about a year old (she is 19 now) when we went to visit neighbors which were friends of mine from high school well she found a penny and started choking, I did the pad on the back and nothing, I open her mouth and put my finger in her throat and got the penny out then I sat and cried lol holding her. It was scary.
Good thing u r ok Kathie


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

As a dad, one of the scarriest things for me is seeing what people feed their toddlers. I have a history with choking in my family that I will not get into, but please anyone who reads this that has small kids, please cut up there hot dogs, a slice down the middle (hot dogs are the number 1 thing kids choke on) as I have seen so many kids as small as 1 taking a giant bite out of a hot dog and I am just waiting for that kid to start choking. Peanuts are also bad, and please, never let your kids have willy wonka's jaw breakers. I choked on one in church when I was like 10 and scarred me half to death. They are hard, and perfect shape to stop you fron breathing. My kids that love candy (ok every kid does) always want to choose perfect for choking candy, and I feel like a bad father because I always say no. They have gottten to the point that they don't even ask for certain types of candy and more as they know what my responce will be. Got to love that.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Glad you're OK! Choking is scary scary scary. ALWAYS make it obvious to people around you that you are choking. Cough, grab your throat, make a fuss!!!!

If you are in a situation where you are choking and there is no-one to help you, you can self-administer the Heimlich manuever. 
Heimlich maneuver on self: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia

This video shows great instructions for choking first aid. Self-administering the Heimlich is shown at about 2:07min. 
How To Perform the Heimlich Maneuver (Abdominal Thrusts) - YouTube

Please note that if you administer the Heimlich and clear the obstruction, and the person complains of abdominal pain or chest pain afterwards, TAKE THEM TO A HOSPITAL! You can very easily crack ribs while saving somebody's life, but priority #1 is to clear their airway.

Also, anyone who has had their airway fully obstructed needs to go to medical aid *even if they have cleared it and are breathing again*. Food or matter taken into the lungs can cause serious infections and pneumonia.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad you are OK Kathie! I guess we run cause we don't want to cause a scene, which we should we doing to draw attention. I myself have had acid come up and no way can you breathe, just got to wait it out or pass out and relax and hopefully start breathing again. Even temped to punture a hole with a pencil or sharp object at the base of the neck to let air in


----------

